# Regen Questions



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Finally had the regen light come on and the regen message on the screen for the Yanmar YT359
I hit the button like it said, and nothing happened. I manually sped the engine up to 1200 then 1500 rpm. the light went out, the message about regen and hot exhaust was still on the screen, but that was it.
The exhaust didn't seem inordinately hot. There was no smoke. The idle didn't kick up on its own.
Basically, it wasn't acting at all like I expected it to based on my limited experince with regen on the big trucks.

Any ideas? I didn't just want to leave it running indefinately, because nothing seemed to be going on, so I shut it down with the message still up, but no light on the button.


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

It probably did not initiate a regen on this particular cycle. You will have to wait to next regen cycle. 

In my opinion, 1200 to 1500 rpm is insufficient to throughly Regen your DPF. Your just not getting the exhaust hot enough to properly regen. When that regen light comes on, raising rpm to 2000 to 2100 for about 15mins is all thats needed to burn the soot out of your DPF. Typically, during a regen you may see some white smoke, and you may have some smell of Sulphur. But not all the time. 

Most regens are automatically done by your engine. The regen light flashes, and if your at proper rpm, it will regen on its own. Manual regens are a little more serious, and this is where your engine specifically wants you to park your tractor and initiate a regen at higher rpm to clean out that DPF. Done successfully, this is good for your emissions system. Forced Manual regens are the most serious level, and your machine may go into limp mode, and may possibly even need dealer attention. Such a forced manual regen occurs: 1) because all previous regens failed to operate at high enough rpm. 2) one or more injectors are providing excess fuel. 3) turbo seals are leaking and sending oil into exhaust

If your working in the field, say with a rotary cutting at PTO speed, and the automatic regen light comes on, just continue working normally. What has happened, is your tractors computer has detected your operating at best and optimal conditions to initiate a Regen. Just continue working normally during the regen. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm happy not to have a machine with the computer stuffiness.  

The truck has that dumb stuff. Just got to take it out on the road for 10 to 20 mins.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Ran it a bit faster today. Still no smoke or weird smell. Its not asking for a regen now.


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

Next time it kicks in run it up to 2k and keep working....about 10 to 15 minutes as stated previously. I’ve had two regen modes since I got mine and hasn’t been an issue.

Mine didn’t smoke any, but second go round it did smell sulphur like. Mine is a Kubota and I don’t need to push any buttons, just note if the light says to rev up some. Of course your model may be setup differently.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

I wasnt planning to really work it any time soon.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

It can wait until the next time you’re using it. It’s not time sensitive. But every time you use the tractor, you should run it at its rated rpm, unless you’re just moving it around the yard, or idling it down between tasks. One can argue that this is the “proper“ way to use your diesel equipment, as it is definitely the usage pattern that the DPF tech was designed around.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

That's the problem. I wasn't going to really use it for awhile. this popped up during the down season. I was moving a couple stacks of lumber, and wasn't going to do much more than a log or two for at least a month. I am going to be lightly running it off an on the whole time till then. It might not even be till the grass grows that it really gets used.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, my recommendation is, the next you use it throttle it up to your rated rpm (aka PTO rpm marker on the tach), and make sure you leave it there for at least a half hour even if it is just a short task. Last thing you want it to get the DPF plugged beyond the point where the regen cycle can’t properly do its job. Then you’re in for a new DPF $$$$$$


----------



## rademamj1 (Sep 27, 2020)

If you park and not using the tractor, that's just fine. No problem. But, when you are using it, try to keep the RPM's up. Your tractor will feel better about it.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## TX MX5200 (May 12, 2020)

I agree..not an issue sitting. It becomes an issue if you continually disrupt or cancel the regen. 

Looking forward to moving spoiled hay from winter and dragging pasture once it dries. I have many ant hills to kill first though. Also need to box blade the drive.

I, like most, do occasional work on tractor as I don’t earn a living with it. Still, hard to imagine I got a 2014 Kubota model 8 months ago and it had 90 hours on it. Since then I’ve put close to 40 hours on it, close to half the time it’s been run in past 7 years.


----------

